# Is ETTL2 metering the same on all Canon models?



## Marsu42 (Aug 9, 2013)

Question to long-time Canon shooters with access to different models:

Since my 60d sometimes shows strange behavior in ettl mode (like +-1/3 ec has way more impact than half of +-2/3) I'm wondering if Canon is constantly revising the algorithm and what / how noticeable the differences are, for example on Canon's latest systems like the 6d.

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2013)

It is often different in different cameras. There are different sensors and different processors. In addition, its something that is calibrated in each camera, and just like autofocus, it can be off.
Realistically, even the best metering systems can easily be fooled, so exposure compensation is commonly needed. Its the same for my Canon 5D MK III or my Nikon D800, easy to fool the exposure sensor.

The 1D X, for example has the ability to use colors.
Here is some info from a Canon Expert about the subject.
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_rgb_meter_article.shtml


----------

